# Whens the Next One ????



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Nothing like a bit of forward planning


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I am sure someone told me October !!!

I am determined to make it if it is !!!!! 

T xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Looby lou said:


> Nothing like a bit of forward planning


I will need 6 months to recover from this one! 

Gayn
X


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

6 months i will need 12 just to forget your ploppit's !!!!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Lou F said:


> 6 months i will need 12 just to forget your ploppit's !!!!!


 

I was thinking today we should organise a mini one just to remember this one  

Looby hopefully we can chat more next time


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

We do need another one...DEFINITELY!!!!!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Fidget said:


> Lou F said:
> 
> 
> > 6 months i will need 12 just to forget your ploppit's !!!!!
> ...


We'll definately come to a mini-meet Fidget.. 

Axx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

i'll come with resperator !!!!!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Good on ya Lou...Don't want ya getting gassed now do we?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Can i have my own bed next time?


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I thought we could have it at Dudley Zoo so there's a greater supply of elephants for Gayn!!


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

MandyB1971 said:


> I thought we could have it at Dudley Zoo so there's a greater supply of elephants for Gayn!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Only a suggestion... 

Axx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

MandyB1971 said:


> Only a suggestion...


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Fidget said:


> I was thinking today we should organise a mini one just to remember this one
> 
> Looby hopefully we can chat more next time


Brill idea and yes it would be nice to chat some more 



Olive(Suzie) said:


> Can i have my own bed next time?


Spoil sport  


Mrs Chaos said:


> Looby lou said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing like a bit of forward planning
> ...


<M&M's this way says looby dangling them like a carrot>

Right i think i've gone LOONY rather than LOOBY now  

Nite all
xxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mini meet with M&Ms . . .


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Dizzi squirrel said:


> Mini meet with M&Ms . . .


  ​ *STEP AWAY FROM THE M & M'S!*
​
 ​


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D15%252F15%255F5%255F20%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Meetup's for England, Scotland and mini meets are all being discussed by admins at the moment.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hope they organise a big room so that my fat (  )(  ) can fit in Tony


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Lou F said:


> Hope they organise a big room so that my fat ( )( ) can fit in Tony


 
Best book a marquee then Tony for Lou's ( )( )


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Now your all getting very personal


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

He called me fat (  )(  ) 1st ;( in another post well kinda


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hope there is another one soon    I really wanted to come tothe one in March  but DH was in hossie at the time.

Come on Tony let us have one


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Yay, another meet. I'm up for that 
I promise I won't look soo peeved in any pictures this time      

So we need a list

1 bed/bedroom/bathroom for Suzie to be on her own
1 ton of air freshener or gas mask for Lou (or own room without Gayn)
Plenty of Elephants for Gayn
Plenty of food & alcamahol
And it looks like we need enough M&M's for ONE BAG PER PERSON so there are no arguments  

Anyone else want to add anything   

Shelley Xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Next time Gayn is sleeping outside in a tent!   

also required...

Strait jacket...FOR GAYN  

Oxygen Tank....FOR LOU (due her laughing fits)  

Rectal Diazepam (Which I can supply)...FOR GAYN to keep her calm  

New Marbles...FOR SUZIE (For when she loses them because of the two mentioned above)  

If I think of anymore I'll put them down  

*ADDED*

Blindfold for Tony so he doesn't have to see Gayn's bibbles


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

MrsRedcap said:


> Next time Gayn is sleeping outside in a tent!
> 
> also required...
> 
> ...


The mind boggles


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Unfortunately you had to see it to believe it


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Shellebell said:


> Unfortunately you had to see it to believe it


   

From what i heard if you saw it, it was unforgetable


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I just hope to god that the next one isn't close to a safari park in Gayn's case, as she might corrupt a giraffe next time   

Bekie...You have to come to the next one you'll have an absolute ball!!!!


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I will be coming hun  

Whether thats a wise decision or not...


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Vicky - 

Do you not need some ear plugs in case of "nightly activities" 

Padding in case of falls up (or down) stairs.   

A personal Ghostbuster for Elaine 

  

T xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Good point Tashja...Room 39    that I will NOT forget!  

I'll just tie some pillows round me next time    

hehehe Poor Elaine 

Ohhhh fabulous fabulous memories


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

You forgot an large roll of duck tape for Vicki's gob!  
I am officially allowed to look after elephants, I'll have you know  hmmmm Giraffe's ya say Vickster? Nah, too tall unless they come with a complimentary ladder for midget keepers?  HEY! come to think of it...could use the ladder to get into Dizzi's room as she will NO way open her door to me again! 

Why do you want your own bed this time Suzie? You slept like a baby...that's if baby's snore like a freight train  

I'll share with Hoppit this time, and will bring her a respirator just to make sure she's ok...oh and an inhaler in case we have mexican again 
I'll promise to keep away from Boss-man too  can't keep explaining compromising pics to my dh  good job he knows what a trollop I am when slightly piddled  good job Mel knows me too for that matter 
We'll have to see who has a large enough garden for a mini-meet won't we and then arrange something...
I, of course will be on my bestest behaviour...as usual... 

Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> could use the ladder to get into Dizzi's room as she will NO way open her door to me again!


Aint that the truth!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Mrs Chaos said:


> You forgot an large roll of duck tape for Vicki's gob!


Duck tape? Whatever for Gayn? 

_*Is going to go to Electrocution Elocution lessons to try and drop scouse accent * _


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Vicki don't you dare drop that accent! It is what makes you!  apart from being a total and utter fruit da loop! 

Gayn
XX


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Mrs Chaos said:


> Why do you want your own bed this time Suzie? You slept like a baby...that's if baby's snore like a freight train
> Gayn


you cheeky mare! I do not snore! but anythings possible if you decide to put a brass elephant in bed with me!!  
xx

<own room next time>


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Gayn

A friend of ours is Head Elephant Keeper at Blackpool Zoo we could have a mini meet there hun!  

Axx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

MandyB1971 said:


> Gayn
> 
> A friend of ours is Head Elephant Keeper at Blackpool Zoo we could have a mini meet there hun!


Amanda,

You could try and set up a blind date for Gayn with the elephant


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

MandyB1971 said:


> Gayn
> 
> A friend of ours is Head Elephant Keeper at Blackpool Zoo we could have a mini meet there hun!
> 
> Axx


   Really Mandy? I've always loved elephants (joking aside), my fave toy as a baby was a lickle pink heffalump I called Eleba  She was my bagpuss and I loved her very much 
Gimme his email addy Mandy and I'll ask him if I can go down and see his elephants 
If we had it at the zoo we could put Mrs R in charge of the monkeys she will fit in perfectly! 
Doesn't it seem like YEARS ago since Stratford  such fab, fab memories eh girls 

Shame we're all so far scattered around the country isn't it  we could have a monthly mini-meet 

Ahhh....now there's a thought! 

Gayn
X


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Well...I am in Liverpool next month


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Technically you could have a mini meet, since Vicki is in liverpool next month and then Mandy is in Blackpool and (just inviting myself along  ) we are in Derby  which isnt spread out too far we can gather followers as well!!

I really want to meet with you guys and since Gayn is leaving me to the Derby meet alone ( ) and next year seems soooo far away


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah Gayn he is!  We've got a painting that one of his elephants called Crumple did!  It's fab.

I'm always up for a meet and I'm prepared to travel a bit to get there! 

Axxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Vicki 

Is it when you are in Liverpool next month that we are getting together for a coffee  

Also don't you dare loose that accent - I tell you I have never heard a raffle called like that before  

T xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm travelling to Liverpool on the 6th July. Leigh goes to Durham uni for a week and I don't drive so I'd have to train to wherever the meet is he gets back on the 13th. Then we're off to Norfolk on the 15th until the 20th then back to Liverpool.

We could do a meet up on the 14th if anyone is free?  

As for the accent...I can only apologise   Sound as common as muck don't I?


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Lol if Gayn is anything like me she will have a derbyshire accent and apparently i sound like a sheep farmer


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Bekie said:


> Lol if Gayn is anything like me she will have a derbyshire accent and apparently i sound like a sheep farmer



Well...Lou F is originally from "up North" and she says my "common as muck" accent made her rediscover hers! 
I am true to me roots and proud to be a country bum-kin 
Vicki, your accent is fab hun, be proud of who your are matey 
I do have my posh telephone voice but that is reserved for business  
I'm so sorry Bekie I can't make the Derby meet, but there is nothing to say we can't meet up another time 
Am supposed to be arranging a meet with Lisa, so will give you a shout, but know she's busy with trips and her dd's b'day.
We'll have to see what we can sort out won't we 
ttfn
Gayn
XX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Bekie...For you hun


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Vicki LOVE it!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

This was LouF on the Sunday night


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

MrsRedcap said:


> Bekie...For you hun


OMG


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Vicky ta for the piccy i love it using it as my avatar !!!!!!!!!!!!!you lot r cheeky i tell ya
lol
lou xx hoppit kermie whatever u wanna call me


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

All information on the next meet has been released to charter members and will be announced here (public side) next week.


----------

